# Our dog and horse are best mates



## gsgary (Jun 5, 2011)




----------



## helenjune (Jun 7, 2011)

Aw, that's freakin' adorable!


----------



## Overread (Jun 7, 2011)

:thumbup: +1 to the awww


----------



## c.cloudwalker (Jun 7, 2011)

Yes... really adorable.

How about a better picture though?


----------



## gsgary (Jun 8, 2011)

c.cloudwalker said:


> Yes... really adorable.
> 
> How about a better picture though?


 

I was shooting something else and my partner shouted so didn't change much, next time i'm up there i will set up with some flashes


----------



## gsgary (Jun 8, 2011)

Had a very quick play with it


----------



## Overread (Jun 8, 2011)

Maybe a bit strong on the sunlit areas - but the shadowed areas are greatly improved


----------



## PhotoTish (Jun 8, 2011)

Top marks for the sweet factor :thumbup:


----------



## gsgary (Jun 8, 2011)

Overread said:


> Maybe a bit strong on the sunlit areas - but the shadowed areas are greatly improved


 
If it had been a planed shot it would have been much better :x


----------



## Robin Usagani (Jun 8, 2011)

come on Gary???  You didnt bring a reflector???  Amateur!


----------



## Overread (Jun 8, 2011)

gsgary said:


> Overread said:
> 
> 
> > Maybe a bit strong on the sunlit areas - but the shadowed areas are greatly improved
> ...


 
true but sometimes you can't plan shots like this


----------



## c.cloudwalker (Jun 8, 2011)

Much better. Thank you.

You can still improve on it, I'm sure, if you want to spend the time but it is a great improvement. Is that a Airedale?


----------



## gsgary (Jun 8, 2011)

Schwettylens said:


> come on Gary???  You didnt bring a reflector???  Amateur!


 
I was in the middle of another shoot, using a reflector could have got my dog killed going towards it with a bright reflector could have spook it, come on use your head. When i'm shooting horses with flash and brollies i always set up and bring the horse to where i want it, i never take my gear to the horse


----------



## gsgary (Jun 8, 2011)

c.cloudwalker said:


> Much better. Thank you.
> 
> You can still improve on it, I'm sure, if you want to spend the time but it is a great improvement. Is that a Airedale?



It's not worth spending more time with i will get better ones than that, he is a Lakeland terrier very similar to Airedale but smaller, he is a fantastic ratter
Just look at these teeth


----------



## Steve35 (Jun 15, 2011)

They're so cute


----------



## skywalker (Jun 16, 2011)

awesome!!!


----------



## JBArts (Jun 21, 2011)

Oh this is damn adorable! Cute BFF! And you have nice shots! Why don't you try black and white effects, it would be more dramatic or try the retro look! lol But over all, i like it!


----------



## amberandhercamera (Jul 26, 2011)

So sweet!!


----------



## johnh2005 (Jul 27, 2011)

So adorable.  It is so neat to see different animals take to each other like that.  I have a dog that can be VERY mean and chases cats and stuff.  However, a momma cat abandonded some very young kittens in our back yard (my dog probably ran her off) and since my dog had just had puppies, she let the little kittens nurse off her.  Even moved some of her (FAT) little puppies so the kittens could feed.


----------



## moeglydesign (Aug 23, 2011)

Awesome lighting! Very good capture too!


----------

